# Walking style



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

The handwriting style thread made me think of something I often notice. The way people walk. More specifically, I notice that some people have awkward walks. Awkward body language. Like they don't know what to do with themselves. Or just... I don't know. Like they barely lift each foot and sling it forward using their thigh muscles and their lower leg just plops down, all without really using their calves. 

How do people come by their walks? Is it all just physical development. For instance, those that do that lazy sling step, was there an injury or development issue in their legs? Or is it a by product of their personality? Or do they just put zero effort into expressing themselves through body language? 

Those with low Se, are you aware of what messages you're putting out with your body language? Is this related in anyway to the way you walk and hold your body? 

Most people slouch a little, but some people slouch enough that I wonder if it's just literally their backbone holding them up and their core doesn't do any of the work. Where did those slouches start from? Is it just low self-esteem? Are they trying to be inconspicuous? 

I completely understand the 'gangsta's'. And the nose tippers. Some people are so intentional in their walking style, there's no mistaking their meaning. They're sending a message and it's being received loud and clear. Some walking styles are nondescript. And then there's the ones that aren't positive or negative so much as, I'm wondering what they're doing. Not that they look really bad. Just, what message are they trying to put out there? Or do they have no control over it?


----------



## Rainbow (Aug 30, 2010)

Those with low self esteem, depressed, or just unfortunate enough to have bad body health (whether temporarily or continuously) can have noticeable irregular gaits.
I sometimes after a really big, fatty meal can't move my legs as purposefully as usual. I walk slower and feel stupider.

I've seen this documentary where a psychopathic killer supposedly said he could pick out who was a good victim by watching them walk.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Rainbow said:


> Those with low self esteem, depressed, or just unfortunate enough to have bad body health (whether temporarily or continuously) can have noticeable irregular gaits.
> I sometimes after a really big, fatty meal can't move my legs as purposefully as usual. I walk slower and feel stupider.
> 
> I've seen this documentary where a psychopathic killer supposedly said he could pick out who was a good victim by watching them walk.


Sounds like an interesting documentary. What type of walk made for a good victim?


----------



## Ballast (Jun 17, 2013)

I have a Te walk. It's funny because I don't think of myself as any kind of Te stereotype of cold efficiency but this is one area where that aspect comes out visibly. I walk with this driven purpose (yes, slouching and awkward and nerdy of course) and cut out any extraneous dawdling. I know what I want and don't want to wait to get it. People have commented on it a number of times which always makes me laugh. But I guess in its own way it's sort of a bad habit. I have this tendency to walk briskly when strolling in a group. I don't "stroll" and I leave everyone behind because I'm so quick to get to whatever destination I'm headed towards. I just hate wasting time so much. 

On a more personal note, I have weird mental patterns with how my feet touch the ground. Subconsciously I keep part of one of my feet from making full contact with the ground and that probably influences my gait as well as my muscles if I walk long enough without mentally correcting for it. There's nothing wrong with my feet physically; I think it's just an OCD thing. I used to walk on tip toes when I was barefoot as a kid, and I suspect it had something to do with wanting to keep as much of my feet off the ground as possible.


----------



## Rainbow (Aug 30, 2010)

monemi said:


> Sounds like an interesting documentary. What type of walk made for a good victim?


The uneven walk, tilting head to one side, swinging one arm swiftly while the other arm is stiff. Can't for the life of me remember the name of the docu but I believe Ted Bundy said it.


----------



## Nackle1 (Apr 26, 2012)

Well my Se sucks, so yeah. No matter what I'm doing I'm stubbing my toes and probably slightly out of control. But my movement usually shifts depending on me using Fi or Te. When I'm in Fi mode, it's pretty much what you expect. I just look everywhere with watchful but kind of sad eyes. My posture and movements are pretty rigid because of course it's a judging function. I sort of just move around, not really doing anything. Just looking intently at things, as if they should feel what I'm feeling. And then when I have to do something Te kicks in like a car with shitty breaks, and just does stuff. I become kind of hyper focused on the goal, as if that is literally the only thing in the world that matters. I do get stuff done with my Te but it tires me out pretty quickly. That's probably because it's my inferior function.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

My walk changes with my mood, but some things stay the same. I'm always aware of my center, spine aligned, upper body does the opposite of lower body, weight on the balls of my feet, I refuse to put my shoulders back (small rebellion against my mother) and chin never tilted down. 

If I'm in an area that I'm worried is a little dangerous, I immediately pick up a more confident swagger. If I'm peacocking, I have more of a saunter. If I'm focused or in a hurry, I'm efficient/fast. My walk changes according to what I'm doing or adjusts to contribute to the message I'm trying to convey.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Ballast said:


> I have a Te walk. It's funny because I don't think of myself as any kind of Te stereotype of cold efficiency but this is one area where that aspect comes out visibly. I walk with this driven purpose (yes, slouching and awkward and nerdy of course) and cut out any extraneous dawdling. I know what I want and don't want to wait to get it. People have commented on it a number of times which always makes me laugh. But I guess in its own way it's sort of a bad habit. I have this tendency to walk briskly when strolling in a group. I don't "stroll" and I leave everyone behind because I'm so quick to get to whatever destination I'm headed towards. I just hate wasting time so much.
> 
> On a more personal note, I have weird mental patterns with how my feet touch the ground. Subconsciously I keep part of one of my feet from making full contact with the ground and that probably influences my gait as well as my muscles if I walk long enough without mentally correcting for it. There's nothing wrong with my feet physically; I think it's just an OCD thing. I used to walk on tip toes when I was barefoot as a kid, and I suspect it had something to do with wanting to keep as much of my feet off the ground as possible.


So some of your walk is related to your development growing up. I never considered not wanting to make contact with the ground. I love to go barefoot whenever possible. Sand, grass, gravel, rocks, smooth surfaces... I would prefer to wear moccasins every day if they weren't a fashion tragedy.


----------



## Improbable_Violence (Jul 7, 2013)

My walk tends to be as close to a march as you can get without it actually being a march. Stems from my history in marching band and my music tastes.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Rainbow said:


> The uneven walk, tilting head to one side, swinging one arm swiftly while the other arm is stiff. Can't for the life of me remember the name of the docu but I believe Ted Bundy said it.


I wonder why he would conclude they made better victims. Seems so random.


----------



## Rainbow (Aug 30, 2010)

monemi said:


> I wonder why he would conclude they made better victims. Seems so random.


Bundy only said he can tell who's a victim by the tilt of her head... Based on that the doctors did an experiment wherein the psychopaths who participated were able to guess which person was a victim of abuse by watching them walk. The victim had that odd gait, though. I think that's how they made that conclusion about most victims having uneven movements.

Anyway now I remember, it was called "I Psychopath"


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Rainbow said:


> Bundy only said he can tell who's a victim by the tilt of her head... Based on that the doctors did an experiment wherein the psychopaths who participated were able to guess which person was a victim of abuse by watching them walk. The victim had that odd gait, though. I think that's how they made that conclusion about most victims having uneven movements.
> 
> Anyway now I remember, it was called "I Psychopath"


I've been a victim, but I'm pretty sure I don't walk like that. That said, unlike other victims, I had a singular incident and didn't come from an abusive household or have an abusive partner and I have a good support network. I was pretty determined that I would never allow that experience to define me.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

The only time I've ever thought about my walk or the way other people are walking is when I'm with one of my friends who just walks waaay too fast. He walks at a speed walking pace when I'm just trying to have a casual conversation. It's like damn dude chill out.

He's an ISTJ, I can see walking fast as an SJ thing. Maybe. Or I'm just overthinking it and using MBTI in a way that it doesn't apply at all.


----------



## FallingSlowly (Jul 1, 2013)

Hm, I don't know. I think it's a mix of anatomy/physiology/fitness and character/mentality, but not in the sense of cognitive functions.


My Se is low (or so goes the theory). I'm also tall and have a pretty long torso, so physiologically, I might be prone to a weaker core. I'm totally aware of my walk, the way others walk, and what it looks like (confident/self-conscious, fit/unfit).


I always exercised, I dance (Jazz & Ballet), and I'd say that my walk is pretty upright and sort of "graceful" for a woman my height. I also ride a sports motorcycle, and you need a lot of core strength for that (not to mention strong legs and upper body).


So personally, I really don't think any of this has to do with low Se. I know a few Se doms and auxiliaries who have naturally awful posture, and it shows in the way they walk. Some of them exercise, some don't. And that makes a difference.


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

I've been told numerous things about my walk ranging from I look like I'm in a hurry to I look scared. I tend to walk leaning forward, but not slouching (just so my head goes before my feet). I also roam across the pavement generally. If I'm wearing a bag, I tend to hold onto the straps, if not, I hold my hands in fists. It's also been noted I barely move my arms when walking.

I think it developed from agoraphobia I developed (and didn't realise I did) during my early teens - I didn't feel safe outside and my walk reflected that. When I walk with my sister (who was my 'support' when the agoraphobia was bad) I tend to walk slightly behind her like she's a shield.

Now though, it's just a bad habit. I do have a weak core too - I have hypermobility and have been recommended to start up pilates and/or swimming (but both cost money).


----------



## Ballast (Jun 17, 2013)

monemi said:


> If I'm in an area that I'm worried is a little dangerous, I immediately pick up a more confident swagger. If I'm peacocking, I have more of a saunter. If I'm focused or in a hurry, I'm efficient/fast. My walk changes according to what I'm doing or adjusts to contribute to the message I'm trying to convey.


Interesting because I never try to convey a message with the way I walk. Walking is purely a means to whatever goal I have in mind and I don't give any thought to how I come off or what I'm communicating by how I'm walking. It's one of those areas I'm totally oblivious in I guess (much like fashion, lol).

...Explains why everyone is always a little taken aback when they walk anywhere with me.


----------



## SirenaChitzoph (May 27, 2013)

I walk quickly, with purpose. My back is almost always straight, unless I'm being lazy on my bed. I started doing Aikido when I was around 6 so having a good posture became natural. I don't notice it until some moron in my class tells me I look "queentific", and does a really bad impression. When I walk my head is kind of tilted upwards slightly, but when I sit my head strains forward.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

FallingSlowly said:


> Hm, I don't know. I think it's a mix of anatomy/physiology/fitness and character/mentality, but not in the sense of cognitive functions.
> 
> 
> My Se is low (or so goes the theory). I'm also tall and have a pretty long torso, so physiologically, I might be prone to a weaker core. I'm totally aware of my walk, the way others walk, and what it looks like (confident/self-conscious, fit/unfit).
> ...


I don't expect that Se would predict a persons walk. Though I do think some combinations might make a bigger contribution than others, there are still life experiences and body type and previous injuries would likely have an impact. I thought I included those questions in the OP. Still, I wonder how much awareness people have of how they walk. Do they ever see themselves? Do they know what contributed to the way they walk? Do other people pay attention to the way someone walks?


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

I care about how I walk only in that I it is important for me that people read me as a guy but no, I don't pay much attention to body language at all. It's just another irrelevant facet of the physical world that just passes my mind.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

ephemereality said:


> I care about how I walk only in that I it is important for me that people read me as a guy but no, I don't pay much attention to body language at all. It's just another irrelevant facet of the physical world that just passes my mind.


It is relevant. Watching body language can alert you to dangerous people, physically or socially. A physical threat is more immediate. A social threat, for instance could be a sociopath. They can ruin your credibility and ability function in the world. Body language can alert you to someone that is sexually attracted to you. Body language can inform you whether you are making progress convincing someone or annoying the crap out of them. Body language is an integral part of communication, to the point that communicating by phone or text is a handicap.


----------



## FallingSlowly (Jul 1, 2013)

monemi said:


> Still, I wonder how much awareness people have of how they walk. Do they ever see themselves? Do they know what contributed to the way they walk? Do other people pay attention to the way someone walks?


Apart from all the factors already mentioned, I guess it also depends on social environment/line of work, at least in my case, and I'd assume it is the same with others. 

I work in a field that's massively body aware (in the good and bad sense). If you have no body awareness, you can't really act. It doesn't mean you need to be extremely sporty or athletic, but you need to be _aware_. Of your own body and that of others. One step further, you even need to be able to change your walk/movement pattern/gait for a role, and you can't do that if you're not aware of your own body and patterns in the first place.

So maybe I'm not a good example, because my senses are heightened in that way anyway...


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

FallingSlowly said:


> Apart from all the factors already mentioned, I guess it also depends on social environment/line of work, at least in my case, and I'd assume it is the same with others.
> 
> I work in a field that's massively body aware (in the good and bad sense). If you have no body awareness, you can't really act. It doesn't mean you need to be extremely sporty or athletic, but you need to be _aware_. Of your own body and that of others. One step further, you even need to be able to change your walk/movement pattern/gait for a role, and you can't do that if you're not aware of your own body and patterns in the first place.
> 
> So maybe I'm not a good example, because my senses are heightened in that way anyway...


Good point. 

Funny, you'd think I'd have even limited skill at acting capability. I enjoy being the center of attention. I'm very aware of communication via body language, intonation, word choice etc... I'm a good liar. I enjoy dancing on a stage and I'm a-okay giving a speech. The moment I freeze is when there is a camera. I hate camera's. Hate, hate, hate camera's. Most pictures of me are with other people in them and I'm not posing for the camera. I can't act or model. Ever.


----------



## FallingSlowly (Jul 1, 2013)

@monemi
Could you act on a stage though, without cameras?
Acting (and modeling to an extent) is of course all about playing a role. If you want to be good, you need to take your ego out of the equation (and you can spot the actors who aren't able to do that straightaway).
Some are mean enough to say that's the whole point why people go into acting - they don't need to be themselves


----------



## SCP049 (Sep 9, 2013)

I am told I walk like a penguin. Often I was mocked for it. It is true one can identify a person by their way of walking. It is also true that the observed person may be faking it. That being said I have studied human body language to the point that I can successfully emulate a winner. Also I give pointers to people who ask.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

FallingSlowly said:


> @_monemi_
> Could you act on a stage though, without cameras?
> Acting (and modeling to an extent) is of course all about playing a role. If you want to be good, you need to take your ego out of the equation (and you can spot the actors who aren't able to do that straightaway).
> Some are mean enough to say that's the whole point why people go into acting - they don't need to be themselves


I haven't acted on a stage since... childhood? I've been paid has a go-go dancer years back and danced for fun on stage lots of times. I've done many presentations in sales and board meetings, so lots of public speaking and speeches in my teens. But when I was offered work as a presenter on a small cable tv thingy, I thought I was going to throw up. When I tried to help a friend who's a fashion design by modeling her clothes for her, I completely froze up when that camera came out. I apologized profusely. I've recognized it as a limitation. We can't be good at everything right? 

I don't mind looking foolish. I just don't want it captured on film for everyone to play back over and over again.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

monemi said:


> It is relevant. Watching body language can alert you to dangerous people, physically or socially. A physical threat is more immediate. A social threat, for instance could be a sociopath. They can ruin your credibility and ability function in the world. Body language can alert you to someone that is sexually attracted to you. Body language can inform you whether you are making progress convincing someone or annoying the crap out of them. Body language is an integral part of communication, to the point that communicating by phone or text is a handicap.


I don't need body language to infer me this because I can see what underlies body language, what motivates it, what causes it. I don't pay attention to the physical world at all, really. And I don't see how communicating over text is a handicap at all. I often find it to be simpler and quite the relief because I can get straight to the subject matter whereas when I am stuck with people IRL, talking goes nowhere. Almost every one of my more deeper and meaningful relationships, friendships or otherwise, developed online.

When I have to look _at_ things, mentally focus on actually seeing and experiencing, I just can't think anymore.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

ephemereality said:


> I don't need body language to infer me this because I can see what underlies body language, what motivates it, what causes it. I don't pay attention to the physical world at all, really. And I don't see how communicating over text is a handicap at all. I often find it to be simpler and quite the relief because I can get straight to the subject matter whereas when I am stuck with people IRL, talking goes nowhere. Almost every one of my more deeper and meaningful relationships, friendships or otherwise, developed online.
> 
> When I have to look _at_ things, mentally focus on actually seeing and experiencing, I just can't think anymore.


You're missing tons of information IRL interactions dismissing body language. You're 'skipping' over real life interactions for online relationships because you aren't able to read people well enough to develop meaningful relationships in real life. If you don't learn to read people better in real life, you'll have a hard time getting promotions, dealing with negotiations etc... Text, online and phone are all handicapped forms of communication.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

monemi said:


> You're missing tons of information IRL interactions dismissing body language. You're 'skipping' over real life interactions for online relationships because you aren't able to read people well enough to develop meaningful relationships in real life. If you don't learn to read people better in real life, you'll have a hard time getting promotions, dealing with negotiations etc... Text, online and phone are all handicapped forms of communication.


What kind of value judgements are that now? Just because you think it's handicapped doesn't mean it actually is. Just because you don't value the information doesn't mean it's always important or meaningful information to everyone. And I'm not "skipping over" - where did I mention that I lack IRL friends? I just expressed that I often experience, when meeting new people, that conversations go nowhere and are pointless.

I don't need to "read" people to make friends. That's not how I make friends to begin with. What determines whether I feel I am friends with someone has more to do with how well I experience myself clicking mentally with the person.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

ephemereality said:


> What kind of value judgements are that now? Just because you think it's handicapped doesn't mean it actually is. Just because you don't value the information doesn't mean it's always important or meaningful information to everyone. And I'm not "skipping over" - where did I mention that I lack IRL friends? I just expressed that I often experience, when meeting new people, that conversations go nowhere and are pointless.
> 
> I don't need to "read" people to make friends. That's not how I make friends to begin with. What determines whether I feel I am friends with someone has more to do with how well I experience myself clicking mentally with the person.


Uh-huh.


----------



## Stelmaria (Sep 30, 2011)

I walk with great pleasure,






I walk in a light-footed way (toes first), I've also noticed I tend to walk in a more deliberate or patient manner than I used to.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

monemi said:


> The handwriting style thread made me think of something I often notice. The way people walk. More specifically, I notice that some people have awkward walks. Awkward body language. Like they don't know what to do with themselves. Or just... I don't know. Like they barely lift each foot and sling it forward using their thigh muscles and their lower leg just plops down, all without really using their calves.
> 
> How do people come by their walks? Is it all just physical development. For instance, those that do that lazy sling step, was there an injury or development issue in their legs? Or is it a by product of their personality? Or do they just put zero effort into expressing themselves through body language?
> 
> ...


I walk slightly pigeon toed, but generally not abnormal (I think.)

And seeing as my Se is in my shadow functions, and even my Si is the lowest... I obviously know very little about how my body language is shown. 

I've seen videos of myself and was surprised by what I saw. The same goes with pictures. I can't really 'see' the way I look in the mirror as being the 'true' image-- I will take pictures with my camera to see.

I'm sure I look very awkward and goofy at times.


----------



## TwistedMuses (May 20, 2013)

My Se is one of the lowest used functions, but my Si is on average. I walk pretty fast, move my hands a little, but rarely look around, unless I am in a unfamiliar place. It depends on my mood greatly am I slouching or not, or if I am tired. I tend to get bruises sometimes when I am rushing somewhere and avoid walking around the obstacle.


----------



## shakti (Oct 10, 2012)

I pay a lot of attention to my posture and alignment at all times...I do yoga and believe that the state of the body very much influences the state of the spirit, and vice versa. So my walk is upright, confident and determined, which is why many people perceive me as arrogant..but I just think that in this world riddled with slouching nobody knows what good posture looks like anymore


----------



## Mbaruh (Aug 22, 2013)

I make REALLY wide steps, to the point my friends named this kind of walking after me. I just can't help it, it's comfortable and it gets me to places quickly. Sometimes I start thinking of how I walk when I see people around me and it makes me feel very clumsy and I need to concentrate to walk normal because I become very aware of my muscles moving. It's like when you think about breathing. Nice observation there, never thought it could because of inferior Se.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

l honestly don't express myself through body language, at least l'm not focused on it.

Sometimes when people use excessive gesturing, l want to physically take their hands and make them stop lol.

Just not on my mind, so my walk kind be kind of weird but not excessively strange.

l walk very fast which some people hate, but l have never been able to maintain a ''normal'' speed and don't really get how it's done. A handful of people who have matched and preferred my walking style have been ENFP and INFP.

l think inferior Se can actually appear to be more physically awkward in some cases because the person may try employ more body language and do it in an odd way (what l saw with INTJ becoming very suddenly aware of body language). l'm very still when not walking and l don't try to move in too close to people.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

ephemereality said:


> When I have to look _at_ things, mentally focus on actually seeing and experiencing, I just can't think anymore.


What if you're watching a movie or anime? Does the visual aspect confuse you in any way then?



OMG WTF BRO said:


> Sometimes when people use excessive gesturing, l want to physically take their hands and make them stop lol.


Lol! That sounds kind of funy, though. 

Anyway, to be on topic. I suppose I slouch quite a bit. Granted, I've damaged my back, but even before that happened, I would slouch. I'm kind of lazy, I guess, and keeping my back straight all the time seems so tedious. That and I tend to be shy.

Besides that, I'm not sure how to describe my gait. Might depend on what I'm thinking about. If I'm thinking about something interesting, I might walk faster than usual.


----------



## Bluity (Nov 12, 2012)

monemi said:


> Or do they just put zero effort into expressing themselves through body language?


Body language takes effort? I thought body language just was. I know some people try to project a certain image, but I can't imagine doing that over long stretches of time. Imagine being concerned over the slouch of your shoulders every time you go out. That is too much work.

Se isn't in my stack. When I exercise I've noticed there are muscle groups I can't even feel. My core is stupid weak. My instructors say "Pull your belly button towards your spine" or "engage your abs" and I stare at them dumbly. My walk is slow with quick steps. I used to walk fast, but I don't know what happened; my body started cutting my strides in half, like I wouldn't notice. Also, my arms swing and I've caught myself skipping. Really, I have no idea where my body is at any given point.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

OMG WTF BRO said:


> l honestly don't express myself through body language, at least l'm not focused on it.
> 
> Sometimes when people use excessive gesturing, l want to physically take their hands and make them stop lol.


My hands move when I talk. To be fair, I was deaf until school age when I had surgery done. My first language was sign language. And I continued to sign long after I could hear. Sometimes, I catch myself with my hands gesturing BSL when I mean to speak aloud.



Bluity said:


> Body language takes effort? I thought body language just was. I know some people try to project a certain image, but I can't imagine doing that over long stretches of time. Imagine being concerned over the slouch of your shoulders every time you go out. That is too much work.


Body language is as conscious for me as speech is. It's part of how I communicate. Typed communication is frustrating because it doesn't align with my facial expressions, physical stance or hand gestures. I'm very expressive. I want to use every tool at my disposal to express myself. It's not labour intensive. It's natural.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

BTW, if you physically hold my hands at my sides, I can't talk. I just can't focus on the words and say 'umm' and 'err' and 'well' until I yell: Let go of my fucking hands! 

It's really, really, really hard to talk without my hands.


----------



## Snow (Oct 19, 2010)

@monemi - Interesting subject. Growing up in highschool, being 6' or taller, I slouched a lot. I subconsciously wanted to "fit in" more, hah. Unfortunately it's left an impact on my posture, but since then I've consciously been reminded (by my significant others), which has helped. Sometimes I think about it myself, too.

I'm sure there's some level of "wanting to look good" in the back of my mind, but again this is all posture. I don't think about my walking style much anymore, but I used to walk "carefully." Like I was poised in case something were to occur and I needed to react.


----------

